# επιρροή, επήρεια (ΟΧΙ επίρροια), επηρεάζω



## nickel (Jul 25, 2014)

Από το σχολειό έχετε μάθει να ακούτε ότι άλλο *επιρροή* και άλλο *επήρεια*. Πέρα από την όποια διαφορά στη χρήση, σημασία έχει και η ορθογραφία: να γράφουμε *επήρεια* και όχι *_επίρροια_. Σε σχετική συζήτηση σε άλλο φόρουμ, ο Dr Moshe κατέθεσε το παρακάτω ενδιαφέρον σημείωμα:

Το ζήτημα είναι αρκετά περίπλοκο και έχει ιστορικό βάθος. Η ελληνιστική λ. _ἐπίρροια_ (< _ἐπιρρέω_) πρωτοεμφανίζεται τον 4ο αιώνα π.Χ. ως εναλλακτικός τύπος τού ήδη αρχ. _ἐπιρροή,_ όπως συνέβη και με άλλα παράγωγα των συνθέτων τού _ῥέω,_ τα οποία διαχωρίστηκαν ως προς τη σημασία (π.χ. _απορρέω > απορροή, απόρροια - διαρρέω > διαρροή, διάρροια_). Η λ. _ἐπίρροια_ σήμαινε «άφθονη ροή - ρεύμα (νερών, ποταμού κ.ά.)», το δε ρήμα _ἐπιρρέω_ δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε ποτέ μεταφορικά με τη σημασία «επηρεάζω, επιδρώ».

Από την άλλη πλευρά το αρχ. _ἐπήρεια_ προήλθε από αμάρτυρο τύπο _*ἐπηρής,_ ο οποίος πιθανώς ανάγεται στην πρόθεση _ἐπί_ και στο θέμα τού ουσιαστικού _ἀρειή_ «απειλή». Αρχικά σήμαινε «προσβολή, ύβρις, αυθάδεια» και «κακομεταχείριση» και από αυτήν προήλθε το αρχ. _ἐπηρεάζω, _που επίσης σήμαινε «απειλώ, προσβάλλω - κακομεταχειρίζομαι».

Κατά την ελληνιστική εποχή συνέβησαν δύο πράγματα: 1) Η λ. _ἐπίρροια_ περιορίστηκε σε συμφραζόμενα που σχετίζονταν με υγρά (οπότε σήμαινε «άφθονη ροή», π.χ. _ἐπίρροιαι ὑδάτων, θαλασσῶν, χυμοῦ, ὄμβρων, δακρύων_) και χρησιμοποιήθηκε συχνά ως ιατρικός όρος, είναι δε ελάχιστες οι περιπτώσεις κατά τις οποίες απαντά με μεταφορική χρήση (σε εκκλησιαστικούς συγγραφείς, όπου μάλλον σημαίνει «έκχυση», π.χ. _ταῖς ἐπιρροίαις τοῦ πνεύματος_). Παράλληλα, το αρχαιότερο ουσιαστικό _ἐπήρεια_ συναντάται πλέον με τη σημασία «δυσμενής επενέργεια, επίπτωση» (π.χ. στον Πλούταρχο: _ἐξ ἐπηρείας τύχης· _στον Ιώσηπο: _κατ' ἐπήρειαν τῆς θρησκείας· _στον Κλήμεντα: _πᾶσαν αὐτῶν [τῶν ἐχθρῶν] ὑποφέροντα τὴν ἐπήρειαν· _στον Ιγνάτιο: _ὑπομένοντες τὴν πᾶσαν ἐπήρειαν τοῦ αἰῶνος τούτου _[= της εποχής αυτής]· στον Γρηγόριο Νύσσης: _ἐκ δαιμόνων ἢ ἐξ ἄλλης τινὸς ἐπηρείας _κ.ά.). Ως αποτέλεσμα, στα μεσαιωνικά κείμενα η λ. _ἐπίρροια_ διατηρείται μόνο σε λόγια συγγράμματα και σε σπάνιες κυριολεκτικές αναφορές, ενώ η λ. _ἐπήρεια_ κερδίζει έδαφος και απαντά ακόμη και σε δημώδη κείμενα με τη σημασία «κακή, δυσμενής επίδραση»· 2) Εξαιτίας τού ιωτακισμού, οι δύο λέξεις γίνονται ομώνυμες και αυτό διευκολύνει την προσέγγισή τους και στη σημασία. Ως αποτέλεσμα, επειδή ευνοείται η μεταφορική σημασία, κερδίζει έδαφος η λ. _ἐπήρεια, _η οποία αποκτά και μέρος των σημασιών τής λ. _ἐπίρροια_ (που μένει στο περιθώριο).

Η επικράτηση της λ. _επήρεια_ (αντί _επίρροια,_ που θα φαινόταν ίσως φυσικότερη) δεν χρειάζεται να μας ενοχλεί, καθώς αποτελεί βήμα στην πορεία τής γλωσσικής μεταβολής. Επομένως, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση δεν πρόκειται για ορθογραφικό λάθος· ήθελα όμως να θυμίσω επιπρόσθετα ότι έχουν όντως επικρατήσει ετυμολογικώς εσφαλμένες γραφές, καθιερωμένες _ήδη από την αρχαιότητα_, τις οποίες μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιούμε χωρίς ενοχές, π.χ. _μεγαλεπήβολος_ (αντί του ορθού _μεγαλεπίβολος_), _πλημμύρα_ (αντί _πλημύρα_), _φάλαινα_ (αντί _φάλλαινα_) κτλ. Τέτοιου είδους αρχαίοι τύποι έχουν πλέον (μη αναστρέψιμη) ιστορία αιώνων. 

Η περιπέτεια του λατ. _influx_ και των νεότερων _influence, Einfluß _είναι μια άλλη, πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία, η οποία όμως ξεφεύγει από το παρόν ζήτημα.
http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php?topic=32847.msg609293#msg609293​

Για την *ινφλουέντσα* πάντως θα σας έστελνα εδώ:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/05/02/grippe/


----------

